# Any smartwatch users?



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

Anyone else find their smartwatch to be useful while driving? I wish Uber would integrate their app with Android Wear for riders and drivers, it would be nice to be able to accept a fare with a tap on my wrist if I step out of the car for a minute. I do like the integration with Google Maps, my wrist will buzz as I approach turns and exits, which makes it easier to keep my eyes on the road in unfamiliar spots.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Last time my wrists started buzzing I had had way to much coffee and cigarettes!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

ElectricEliminator said:


> it would be nice to be able to accept a fare with a tap on my wrist if I step out of the car for a minute.


You know what else is nice?
To take my phone out of my pocket and tap it to accept a fare when I step out of the car for a minute


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

Fair enough, I tend to keep my phone in a "ready" position of sorts, I have a mount that hooks into my CD player that I've found useful. It's a mild inconvenience to have to unplug and remove it every time I want to park for a minute and stretch my legs, etc.


----------



## PriyaR (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi

Please let me know if any of you use Uber App on your smartwatch. I am conducting a Survey for my research and will be needing participants - it is a usability survey and will only take you a minute!
Let me know if inerested!
Thanks!
~ PR


----------



## ungawa (Jan 1, 2016)

Another great thing about using a smart watch - I have the apple watch - is that I can disable personal notifications on my phone (used for Uber), and have them _only_ appear on the watch - which means I focus more on the road, the phone is just for navigation - and my watch gets all the personal stuff!


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Leave the phone in the mount, turn the volume up, leave the driver's door open, don't go more than 15 seconds from the driver's door.

On the other hand, if you're looking for an excuse to buy and iWatch, just do it. Don't blame it on Uber.

When I go looking for parked UberX drivers, hunting them down on my rider app, it's amazing how many are standing by their car, staring down at the phone, begging for a ping.


----------



## Jeanreau (Sep 13, 2015)

So can you get notifications and accept uber requests on the Apple Watch?


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

ElectricEliminator said:


> Fair enough, I tend to keep my phone in a "ready" position of sorts, I have a mount that hooks into my CD player that I've found useful. It's a mild inconvenience to have to unplug and remove it every time I want to park for a minute and stretch my legs, etc.


I've gotten into the habit of leaving the Uber app on when I get gas. I open my drivers window and if I get a request while pumping I reach in the car and tap accept. Technically you're not supposed to do this since static electricity and gas fumes, but oh well.


----------



## Ash-the-Uber (May 9, 2016)

Jeanreau said:


> So can you get notifications and accept uber requests on the Apple Watch?


If you can, I haven't figured out how. The tricky thing I find with my watch at the moment is it doesn't show notifications when the phone is unlocked, as its usually unlocked and loaded in my cradle the notifications don't pop up on my watch at all.


----------



## Jeanreau (Sep 13, 2015)

I asked uber the other day and they said no partner interface. They only have the rider interface.


----------

